# The new HIRCR - Friday Nov 16, Sat Nov 17



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Who's gonna be there? Last regularly scheduled race before the holidays! Can't believe how quickly they are approaching. We will have another special racer appreciation event in December sometime. I'll post details on HIRCR when details finalized.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I will be there Friday night.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Im shooting for Friday night for some Rally action


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I wanna run offroad real bad. After a lengthy break I'm ready to roll! BUT!!! I got called into a meeting today and it seems one of our European customers have accuracy issues with our gas meters and they were returned. The equipment used to measure the accuracy is called a "Prover" and I dont have one in my Lab. I will have to use the same one manufacturing uses without interupting production. I voluntered to work the weekend because I LOVE my customers and my company.

And double time....


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope to be there on Friday. Im hesitant to say it though, every time I do something happens...


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not going to make it this time. I just don't know if I can be in the presence of such greatness as Ron. After all, at the last race he said he was everyone's daddy. LOL

Actually, my parents drove out here from California to see me. I might stop by the track for a few minutes to say hi to yall, but my parents made a pretty long drive so I figure I should spend some time with them.

Wayne will be there racing though.

Dean


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I wanna run offroad real bad. After a lengthy break I'm ready to roll! BUT!!! I got called into a meeting today and it seems one of our European customers have accuracy issues with our gas meters and they were returned. The equipment used to measure the accuracy is called a "Prover" and I dont have one in my Lab. I will have to use the same one manufacturing uses without interupting production. I voluntered to work the weekend because I LOVE my customers and my company.
> 
> And double time....


Back when I worked at Amoco Pipeline (yeah, it was Amoco back then - before the BP buy up) we used a "proving trailer" to prove our meters and reset them if they were off. We did a lot of this in the field and if you did not watch what you were doing you could easily cause some issues fast! Mainly did that in production oil and gasoline - never any chemicals which makes things a lot different. My dad did the chemical side and you have to break out the densiometer and get your temp gauges and all sorts of ****, aside from making sure you did not let any particals leak otherwise its EPA report time.

Good luck with that - just had to comment as its been a long time since a did proving. Hopefully your proving can be done with water or something less prone to exploding. HA!

PD2


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

DeanSpeed said:


> I'm not going to make it this time. I just don't know if I can be in the presence of such greatness as Ron. After all, at the last race he said he was everyone's daddy. LOL
> 
> Dean


That's some funny stuff right there. LOL Id be willing to bet that that was directed towards my two buddies Mark and Thomas. Also known as #1 & #2. haha

I may be trying a new car this friday, maybe it works and maybe it doesn't????

Trey, do you have your car figured out yet?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, I got it figured out I'll be runnin the M18


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Yes, I got it figured out I'll be runnin the M18


Hrmm...I was already bringing a can of whoop arse for Ron, guess I'll need to bring two cans then!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> Hrmm...I was already bringing a can of whoop arse for Ron, guess I'll need to bring two cans then!


I thought you brought a can with you last week????? Looks like you may have forgotten the can opener or something. h ahahahaha

What happened? Did your battery dump?

Trey, are we going to be inside or outside?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

GoFaster said:


> I thought you brought a can with you last week????? Looks like you may have forgotten the can opener or something. h ahahahaha
> 
> What happened? Did your battery dump?
> 
> Trey, are we going to be inside or outside?


Naaa...was plagued with servo problems. Too bad too...that main was mine!!! Ah well, that's great thing about this hobby. There's always next time!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Not sure Ron, depends on the weather. Suppose to cool down which is a good thing but there is a chance of rain on Sat right now and the shop area is not water tight in big down pours. No water allowed on the track and I won't be risking it! We'll see later in the week.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> Naaa...was plagued with servo problems. Too bad too...that main was mine!!! Ah well, that's great thing about this hobby. There's always next time!


I ain't skeered.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This one is for NG meters Paul, and it wont fit on a truck. LOL I dont know the height and width, but with some simple math its easy to see its the biggest in the world at 1200 cu.ft. 



PD2 said:


> Back when I worked at Amoco Pipeline (yeah, it was Amoco back then - before the BP buy up) we used a "proving trailer" to prove our meters and reset them if they were off. We did a lot of this in the field and if you did not watch what you were doing you could easily cause some issues fast! Mainly did that in production oil and gasoline - never any chemicals which makes things a lot different. My dad did the chemical side and you have to break out the densiometer and get your temp gauges and all sorts of ****, aside from making sure you did not let any particals leak otherwise its EPA report time.
> 
> Good luck with that - just had to comment as its been a long time since a did proving. Hopefully your proving can be done with water or something less prone to exploding. HA!
> 
> PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hey Trey, whats the long term plans for onroad? You thinking of staying with the Friday schedule?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> This one is for NG meters Paul, and it wont fit on a truck. LOL I dont know the height and width, but with some simple math its easy to see its the biggest in the world at 1200 cu.ft.


DANG! Yeah, that pales in comparison to the little meters we proved in the refinery and pump stations. If you get a pic of it, post it up or shoot it over to me - would be interested in seeing that monster!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Hey Trey, whats the long term plans for onroad? You thinking of staying with the Friday schedule?


The reason I ask is, I wanna sell the M18 if I wont be using it for awhile and if the schedule changes down the road, I want to upgrade to the pro version.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Did someone say M18 Pro?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I hope thats just a bad picture?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

It will be flipping back and forth with on and off road. Have not decided what yet but maybe everytime or every other time. Onroads sat will return on a regular basis so hang on to it


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> It will be flipping back and forth with on and off road. Have not decided what yet but maybe everytime or every other time. Onroads sat will return on a regular basis so hang on to it


By flipping back and forth, does that mean offroad might be on Friday nights? And onroad on Saturdays?

And the reason I am asking is because I have my eye on some Chris King hubs. In Mango!  I could put my M18 on evilbay, get my hubs and a month from now, get a new car and I am so happy I could, poop or something!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

yes


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Gary said:


> By flipping back and forth, does that mean offroad might be on Friday nights? And onroad on Saturdays?
> 
> And the reason I am asking is because I have my eye on some Chris King hubs. In Mango!  I could put my M18 on evilbay, get my hubs and a month from now, get a new car and I am so happy I could, poop or something!


Biff, are you really going to come race?????


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Biff, are you really going to come race?????


I have to work Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

How about friday?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I have an official pass for Friday night. Bring on the Rally's


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Danny....I checked out the track at M&M.....looks pretty cool! The leading edges of the jumps look pretty harsh though.......are you guys gonna work on that?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> How about friday?


I cant stay up that late. I get up at 3:00am. Ill be too tired to enjoy myself.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

What day is the off-road? Just got a Vendetta and I'm thinking about coming by to try my hand at a little racing action.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

http://hircr.com/schedule.htm

Saturdays are off road. Racing starts around 12:30.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> I hope thats just a bad picture?


You don't like? I thought it turned out pretty nice myself


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> You don't like? I thought it turned out pretty nice myself


It just could be the pic and the lighting, but it looks like you used chrome paint.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> It just could be the pic and the lighting, but it looks like you used chrome paint.


I did


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I like it. We might just have to put a whoopin on it Friday. hehehehe


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Its a good looking car which is gonna make it all the more painful when my car has to spank it. Tracks inside this weekend, slight chance of rain but increasing thru the day,hey I sound like a weather man! Main reason though is the shop is full of cars this morning and I doubt they'll all be gone tomorrow. This weeks track is gonna be a fast one. I'll guess and say we'll see times in the 7's regularly.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It's just me I guess. Thats why I cant paint! I have no artistic skills or taste. lol


----------

